# Router DNS Failing to Resolve IP's



## legojoey17 (Aug 21, 2008)

Lately I've been having many problems with my router. This has been happening since I moved and the router's PPPoE were changed Direct IP (DHCP)

I keep having connection problems, where nothing loads. Not even the router's page will load =/

Here is my IPConfig /All


Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : legojoey17-lapt
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gateway.2wire.net

Ethernet adapter LAN To The Inners:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethern
et Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-8B-7B-AC-1A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.80
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : October 15, 2009 3:38:24 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : October 16, 2009 3:38:24 PM

I often have to take out the power for awhile a few times to maybe get it to work. It's a 2wire 2700HG-B (Not the newer ones)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Some things you can try here, listed in the order you should try them.


For wireless connections, remove all the stored wireless profiles and search for networks. You'll have to enter the encryption key again, which is sometimes the issue for connection problems.
For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the network drivers (wired and wireless) on your computer to the latest available.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------



## legojoey17 (Aug 21, 2008)

I haven't used wireless since the problems occurred, so the takes out the first three. Two systems don't use normal software, one is fully updated and one is fully updated besides wireless which I don't use.

Firmware is latest version and I forgot to mention, that the router/modem randomly restarts often when I persistently try to diagnose the connection or reconnecting(Error details say things like cannot resolve IP, cannot obtain IP, DNS cannot resolve your IP)

I'm going to try to restart it to factory defaults soon.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If new firmware and a reset to factory defaults and reconfiguration doesn't fix it, it may simply be failing.


----------

